# Second Attempt at a Decent Reno Herf Anyone?



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Although I don't know how "decent" it could possible by with myself, Dizzy and dgen, but you know maybe there are some people, of high standing who might venture to smoke a cigar or two with us. :fu

I don't know anything, about anything in Reno, I'm just saying I'll be in town the 21st-28th of June. My Tuesday and Wednesdays are pretty much taken up with my bestest friend as is Monday night, and I'm supposed to meet up with another friend over the weekend but if any of you Reno/Tahoe/CA area wanna meet up.. Let me know, we might be able to actually make this happen..maybe


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll definately make all attempts possible at making this one. I owe you two from the last time I wasn't able to stay long. We'll have to plan this one out better. Thanks for the advance notice though. I look forward to it.


----------

